# Need help with error code



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I just checked an error code today at my mechanic's shop. It came up as P0011. Camshaft Position Sensor. It was for Bank 1. Can someone point me in the right direction as to where on the motor this is? It wasn't giving me any problems on the way to his shop, so we just reset it to see if it would come back up. I didn't bother to ask where the sensor is. Well on the way home it started giving me trouble. It started dying on me when idling at a light or drive-thru. 

On an unrelated note, how do I check the adjustment of my clutch? Several times today it felt like there was no resistance to it. It would come and go. I didn't notice it happening when the engine died. Any thoughts on what it may be?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Crankshaft Position Sensor Recall
Had to have it fixed on my Altima as well. Dealer will do it at no charge.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

WATSON1 said:


> Crankshaft Position Sensor Recall
> Had to have it fixed on my Altima as well. Dealer will do it at no charge.


No wonder the dealer took so long today looking up the part. He let me buy it and didn't even mention that. (Fixed the car 4 hours ago and just now saw this post)

I spent apx. $65 on the sensor. I'll go in this Saturday and try and get them to atleast refund my money.

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm just here to help. Not positive that's what it would be, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

That's fukin unbelievable, that they would charge yoy when they know there's a recall on those parts. All stealerships are crooks#[email protected]&*%*#%$!

Lj


----------

